# Total Quartz 5w30 Ineo Longlife 504/507



## lioxx (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

I tryed to look arround for the information but none couldnt confirm if this oil is approuved to be used on a Passat B5.5 2002 1.8t stock. My mecanician is now using TOTAL ( also known as ELF ) Quartz 5w30 and even gave me a discount price for the oil change.

I know about the Sludge issue and is always doing is oil change at 5k with the big oil filter 51333

REF: http://www.europaparts.com/total-quartz-ineo-long-life-5w30-504-507-engine-oil-5-liter.html

*PERFORMANCE * ACEA C3 * VOLKSWAGEN VW 504.00/507.00 and retroactive applicability: VW 502.00/505.01, VW 502.00/505.00, VW 501.01/505.00 *

Its been approuved on the Audi 504/507 application -- http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=360912

I live in Canada, Montreal which winter is really cold.

Is it safe to use this oil ? I always change at 5k regardless if its a long life oil...


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You can run an oil meeting the latest VW 504/507, low "SAPS" (sulfated ash, phosphorus, sulfur) specification in an older VW or Audi turbo that called for VW 502.00/505.00/505.01. However due to the lower additive "treat" levels of these formulations, it will probably not last as long in service. If you plan on changing the oil and filter every 10,000 km or less there is probably not going to be an issue.

TS


----------

